# Sharing is caring..



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

and kitties in the bathroom, they look sleepy because I turned the lights on and startled them..hehe


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww they're so beautiful! I love that sleepy kitty look!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww

Love it!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the pictures. Such pretty animals. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Those pics. are just SWEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile: They look like they are totaly relaxing and like this is my couch and my family! Just wonderful love them! Beautiful dog and cat! :wink:
And you have a leather couch! I am tempted to do leather in my living room! No nail marks or anything? Just wondering!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all 

wags- I havent had any issues with scratching, though all the animals are pretty mellow (ok maybe one of the cats is little nuts), as long as you clean/condition it weekly, you should be ok. I would go with the dark leather because even though white is nice, any small stains easily shows.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I love your color couch! But I think a dark may be the way to go! And another thing for me will be teaching the dogs to stay off this couch! Heaven help me thee! I start out good and then well I give in haha! Thanks again!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

well if you have a whole harem of dogs, I can see how it could be an issue with the couch collapsing or something. I dont have a problem with letting my dog sleep on the couch, or on the bed (at night he sleeps curled up next to me), I dont believe in the whole "the dog will dominate you if you let them get on the same level" nonsense.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> well if you have a whole harem of dogs, I can see how it could be an issue with the couch collapsing or something. I dont have a problem with letting my dog sleep on the couch, or on the bed (at night he sleeps curled up next to me), I dont believe in the whole "the dog will dominate you if you let them get on the same level" nonsense.


My dogs are on the couch all the time! I was just saying when I get a new one I would like to try to not have them up on it haha! But I know how I get and they eventually will be up there! I had a perfectly trained dalmation a while back never went on couches and did fine! Now I have 4 dogs and gee the couch is their domain! I just want somehting new to still look new! And I know that that will not happen here for long haha! Oh and yes two sleep on my bed my hubby is not to happy~ he likes to have some room in the bed haha!
I agree with the whole they wont dominate you thing! My dalmation was wonderful with not doing the jumping on the couch or going on the bed,where as now my labs and beagle just go up on them the other dog waits for you to lift him on haha! Nojne of the dogs really act differntly! Now my beagle has hurt his leg I presume it was jumping off the couch UGH and hes getting better so I anticipate him being back up there very soon!


----------



## ManaSpirit (Mar 7, 2010)

very cool! and such sweety looking things!


----------

